# Check Out the Frayed Knot



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Got the lights back on the boat for the Slaughter!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like it will be a good flounder boat. Congrats

Scott


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice, those gigs look like they will hold onto just about anything you stick with them. Ouch, that is gonna leave a mark. Nice rig.:clap


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

They are great. You can gig a flounder n the tail and he will stay on the gig. We are heading out tonight and I will post a report tomorrow.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

a little underpowered?


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

> *JoshH (11/3/2008)*a little underpowered?


Looks like a 15' Whaler that 75 hp is plenty of power.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Good Luck!!! Hope to see a good report. :letsdrink


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoshH (11/3/2008)*a little underpowered?


are you kidding me??? i bet that 75 is as much power that you can put on that whaler


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

> *VS200B (11/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *JoshH (11/3/2008)*a little underpowered?
> ...






Gents, I'm pretty sure that was sarcasm.:doh Nice rig.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

the keyboard shows no sarcasm!!!

now that i think about it, yeah, i could see that as sarcasm

*NICE RIG FRAYED KNOT!!!*


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice looking rig! looking forward to seeing a report tomorrow!


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry, guys. I was away from the computer. We gigged 7 flounder and a few mullet. One of the fish was pushing 4 lbs. Most were 15 ro 18 inches. A lot of boats on Pickens.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice rig!! Where did you get the gig heads? And how does it work out attaching them to the pole like that? Can you post a pic with the gig flipped to the other side?

Congrats on the flounders!!:clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Great job with the new rig! Just curious, have put that thing on Radar yet? I only have a 10hp on mine and that rig you have looks like its pretty determined! Plus, I like that open front deck too! Do you ever have any issues with the Starfire's cracking on you? I had about 4 of them once and they seemed pretty tempermental. Hope to see some more posts soon!

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

We got 5 last night from 5 to 8pm


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Fished from 5 to 8 again last night and gigged 6 fish. All nice fish.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Rig looks good, holler at me when you need an extra gigger!


----------



## dogfish1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Isn't that a picture of the "cooler" evryone was questioning?


----------



## Snook_Reaper (Oct 26, 2008)

Could you let me know what kind of lights those are and where to get them. I am building a similar rig and want those lights. Thanks....


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

From the lights appearance in the pix, they are Binkman Starfires.



They can be siliconed up inside 1in PVC.














They can be bought at Wal Mart.



Here is a pix of how I have rigged some in the past. That is a 6in stainless bowl bought at the grocery store. It really does help concentrate the light better and the 6in bowls don't have a lot of drag in the water. A larger than 6in bowl does cause to much drag.


----------



## Snook_Reaper (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info.............looks like a nice setup you have. 

I will be off to Wal Mart.


----------



## Twinbo (Nov 18, 2008)

When was the last time you went...and how'd you do??


----------

